# What to use to remove ointment from the hair??



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of research trying to find out what to use to remove all the ointment from Kirby's ears, head, neck and face. We have 3 more days left on the Animax Ointment for both ears so I'd like to be able to start cleaning him up without bathing him. He doesn't get his stitches out till Sept. 7th so I have to wait till after that for a full grooming on the 8th.

I have found a variety of answers in my research and I can't say I'm thrilled with any of them, but I do want to get as much ointment off as possible. Here are some of the things used : Dawn Dish Detergent is the number one product suggested, Gojo Antibacterial Foam Hand Soap, Clarifying Shampoo, Shampoo for Oily Hair, Oatmeal Shampoo, Hydrogen Pyroxide and Vinegar. Corn starch was also suggested, but I remember someone warning me not to do that as it made their dog's hair come out and honestly with the heaviness of the ointment on the outside of his ears I think any powder would add so much weight to the hair that it wouldn't be good.

Has anyone removed ointment from their Fluff's hair and what did you use?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

What about "Spa Lavish Pet" facial scrub?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dish soap will take it right out.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would use the Dawn, but would follow up with the good regular moisturizing shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

When Hannah had to use an ear ointment, I tried Prell shampoo, a clarifying shampoo & Dawn dish detergent. Of those 3, the Dawn did the best job. None of them caused any damage to her hair as I used a good conditioner afterward.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for all the responses. I think Dawn Dish Detergent seems to be the one that has gotten the best results, so I will be trying that. I will find out on the 7th if it's ok for him to have a bath. I did try washing with a soapy wash cloth and then rinsing with a spray bottle and it helped a tiny bit so I'm encouraged that when he can really get washed he'll be ointment free. :thumbsup:


----------

